# OP25 Rücktransfer ohne Projektierung



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
wer weiß, ob es möglich ist aus einem alten "OP25" die Projektierung zu holen, besser noch in ein windowsbasiertes System (z.B. TP270) zu konvertieren. Mit Protool V6, ist die meinens Wissens nicht möglich.

Vielen Dank
sps-fuzzy


----------



## tobkin (16 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
also das konvertieren ist mit Protool/Pro Ver6 SP1 kein Problem.(Gerade mal getestet).
Wie es mit dem Rücktransfer aussieht weiss ich nicht genau, Protool bietet es auf alle Fälle an.
Gruss Tobias


----------



## Martin Glarner (16 Juli 2003)

Hallo, 
Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Konvertieren.
Ich musste ein OP37 konvertieren nach MP270.
Das Konvertieren funktionierte zwar rechts gut, doch wenn dir Runtime gestartet wurde, stürtze das WinCE von MP270 total ab.
Zum Teil funktionierten die Variablen einfach nicht, obwohl alles korrekt
konvertiert wurde.
Mit den Variablen, welche eine Umrechung drin haben gab es auch Probleme. Die Rezepturverwaltung ist nicht gleich.....

Ich habe meine Anwendung so zu sagen neu schreiben müssen. :evil:


----------



## wupper-sps (21 Juli 2003)

*Rücktransfer aus OP 25*

Hatte auch schon mal Problem und laut Aussage von Siemens ist es nicht möglich , alte Projektierungen aus Geräten zu holen , die noch kein BeSy WinCE haben .  Selbst auch dann nur , wenn dies vor dem Transfer ausgewählt wird .


----------

